# Fave weapons



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

My favourite weapon type has to be witchblades


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Nemisis force weapon


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

back in the day i wish i was a daemon prince with a dread axe


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Farseer Ulthris... do you have any idea of where you're posting ;D Questions like this are best asked in the General 40K Section 

Too answer though, it's got to be Dark Eldar Disintegrators.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> back in the day i wish i was a daemon prince with a dread axe


ahhhh, i remember this. such a nice combo. those were the days hey


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

chain axe  'choppy choppy'


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

force axe:grin:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good old fashion Power Sword(s)[weapons]. Cheap as dirt, no real drawbacks, and can put them downright anywhere, with any model.

Second would be DE agonizes or poisoned CC weapons - they simply put the stats on your side.


----------



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

deamon hammer for me


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pariah Warsythe and Gauss Blaster combo (weapon is ace...pity about the Pariah):wink::good:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The humble lasgun. Does more for me then any uber choppy force pointy stick could.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

scolatae said:


> force axe:grin:



hell yeah man, the force axe rocks


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Inferno pistol: saving my army more times than I can count, rofl.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

By Dorn, whats wrong with you people, Powerfists, Powerfists, Powerfists. I've lost count of the times people have charged their Uber-killy HQ into one of my squads only to get them splattered all over the tabletop by a mere 45pt model. Closely followed by the Black Sword.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> ...Closely followed by the Black Sword.


Forgot about the EC's favorite... Change mine from Powerswords and agonizers to that!


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

R'myr's Double-Barreled Plasma Rifle. That and Psycannons.


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

Mines the bolter 
its the holy weapon of the adeptus astartes whats cooler than that.:biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Definatly spinefists

i'll never have to look for a staple gun again...:so_happy:


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

gah the daemon weapons all the way (not undivided tho):wink:


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

From the previous CSM Dex, the Axe of Khorne sometimes I just kept on rolling those 6s over and over again. But when it comes to shooting its gotta be the Assault Cannon.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Remember, guys...if you see a thread in the wrong forum, *report it* so the mods know it needs to be moved.

That said, Psycannon, baby!

Booyah! S6 heavy bolter that bypasses invul saves and can be fired as Assault at half range? Fuck yeah. Standard equipment for every inquisitor in my book.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

power claw, whats not to like about it


----------



## banik (Jan 21, 2009)

Shruiken Catapault!

The 2nd Edition version, not the crappy toy it is now.


Or maybe the wraithcannon. Sucked into the warp, anybody?


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Guys, its called a plasma cannon, and it shoulds big holes in every thing it hits.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to say the 4th edition daemon weapons. The 5th edition ones are good, but I just loved the Dark Blade, Ether Lance, Kia Gun and Beserker Glaive, they were just awesome and it is a shame they have gone. That being said my favouraite as a TSOns player have to be Force Weapons and the most dangerous 40k weapon resposible for more death than any other..the humble bolter.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Personally, I'd have to go with the Earthshaker cannon, not only because of its cool name, but also for all the Marine-Killing 240" madness that ensues when I field three of them at once! :grin:

Next to that, the Deffgun. A few squads of Lootas, maybe with a SAG Big Mek thrown in there for good measure, amounts to lots of shooty goodness. Just hope the dice agree with me...


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

Singing Spear, wounds on 2+ and can be thrown Assault 1 at vehicles for S9.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lascannon.
It'll blow a hole in anything it hits.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaizer said:


> Guys, its called a plasma cannon, and it shoulds big holes in every thing it hits.


my thoughts exactly and now amazing considering its 5 pts


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm.. Are we limited to tabletop weapons? I'll just assume 'no'. 
Dark Age-era chainaxe with a demon-posessed machine spirit. evil power chain weapons, anyone?


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

Lightning claws.

'Nuff said


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm...............I'll say lightning claws also


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Have to agree about the pariah warscythe/gauss blaster. Just NASTY if you let it hit you.

Closely followed by 3rd edition Baharroth himself (Eldar phoenix lord). Every time he hit with an attack, he got another one ... I can remember that time I killed a pimped out chaos lord and retinue in one turn, before any of them could hit back. 24 attacks hit (amazing rolling btw will never happen again). Priceless.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Why has no one said a railgun 
Ahh look a monolith
Ahh look a large crater
and also the nasty horrible shooty thing the dark reapers use to rip my armies apart ouch
CC weapon wise tho ill go for the lightening claw


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

agreed, railguns are good to use but a pain to play against, as a close second you cant go wrong with plasma

that or a titan(if they count as weapons lol)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the spork of doom!!! otherwise either the sonic blasters for coolness, lightning claws for ninja-ness and nunchucks- cool but useless!


----------



## Khornate888 (Mar 2, 2009)

Gimme a trusty chainaxe.
Failing that, a holy hand grenade of Antioch?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Got to say the Nemisis Force Weapon.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Lasgun - can make a surprisingly large number of casulties.



Khornate888 said:


> Failing that, a holy hand grenade of Antioch?


I'd rather have the Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog or the Legendary Black Beast of Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

In 4th any thing with rending, in 5th eldar missile launcher


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Plague Mortar!!!!!

Oh, so your new sniper scouts are hold up in that reinforced cover and now have a bad-ass 2+ cover save? That is awesome. Here, have a S7 AP3 7" pie plate to keep them company. Did I mention it ignores cover? And yes, it can reach them despite them being 6' feet away. :biggrin:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lasgun with attached bayonet: bring on the nasties.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a long standing fascination with lightening claw wielding terminators (dating back to the PC spacehulk game)

Other than that I love a good axe, I have a lot of my troops carrying ork choppas, but what Id really want is some really nice over sized two handed power battle axe with some nice rules attached. Something to make the old axe morkai look like a hatchet...


----------



## Bringer of Light (Feb 19, 2009)

BLAST CANNON AGAINST IG JUST SIT BACK AND LET'EM FLY:shok:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm, assault cannon the termies use.
just pull the trigger and watch your oppenant get shredded by a bunch of high calibre shells.


----------



## sudojin (Mar 5, 2009)

Ork Lobbas used with WH fantasy ork catapult models!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the look of twin lighning claws but plasmaguns on guardsmen just for the puddle of goo tokens my mate brings to every game.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

id have to go with lightning claws


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Manreaper...
Well, I am a Death Guard player...


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

Lightening claws, but more specifically i love the chaos LC's where the blades make actual fingers (for increased dexterity :biggrin rather than mounted onto the back of the gauntlet like the loyalist version.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Doom Siren

It's a back mounted (so you get to keep your bolter) AP3 heavy flamer. And it works by enhancing and amplifying your champions war yell to the point that the targets' _eyes explode and their nervous system collapses._

Oh yeah, that's sessy.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Wailing Doom from the Avatar and a Assault cannon :biggrin:................................Just need to do a hell of muscle build ups ^^


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Imperial Plasma Guns! Plasma Pistols, Plasma Guns, Plasma Cannons, all of 'em! Other races' plasma are too sissy for me; shooting a gun is always cooler when it might explode in your face! :victory:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For shooting I agree with Vaz on the Dark Eldar Disintegrator not only becuase I play them but it has 2 profiles a 36" S7 AP2 Blast so it's more than likely to hit something after all it's fired by a BS4 Hover Tank and the second shot being 24" S4 AP3 Heavy 3. 

For CC it has to be a Chainfist (The Chaos Lord Version) or a Relic Blade it's like a Punisher but + 2S...mmmm S5 Incubi (Blue salivates all over himself and fills the room in a pool of his own saliva)


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

lemman russ! never lets you down!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The leman russ...what part (AND DON'T BE SMART AND SAY WHOLE THING). We know it's a weapon but as in held by a model or mounted on a vehicle. Otherwise this would be named favourite Vehicle or unit/squadron.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Ranged weapon: Thousand Sons "rubric" bolter. The fun of a bolter AND it's AP3.

Close combat: Lightning Claws. it slices AND dices!

Superheavy weapon: Turbo-lasers. Gotta love D-strength blasts...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's not a weapon per se, but I think Wind/Breath of Chaos is my favorite attack in the game. A flame template that wounds everything on a 4+ regardless of Toughness and ignores armor _and_ cover saves? Sign me up! Especially if it's a unit of Tzeentchian Flamers we're talking about... mmm.

If it has to be a physical weapon, I'd probably have to go with the thunder hammer. It's like a power fist which is probably one of my best friends as a Blood Angel player, but cooler, and more effective against those damned vehicles that give me so much trouble!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Agoniser.
Damn things hurt ANYTHING.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

My favorite weapon would have to be the demo-charge. 10 points for an AP2 ST10 large blast that I can deep strike. Yeah. (And then the dam dice go and point the wrong direction...)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Alrighty then let me think...

I'm going to say that my favorite weapon carried by infantry would have to be the sternguard bolter because the special ammo makes it so versatile. Upgrade it to either a combi melta for vehicles, or flamer for hordes and it becomes even more versatile still. 

My favorite vehicle mounted weapon would have to be the demolisher cannon, once again it's a really versatile weapon, great for thinning hordes of infantry, not just lightly armored infantry either, but anything without an invulnerable save. Plus, with S10 and AP1, it's a good anti tank weapon aswell.The only downside to this weapon is its relatively short range. 

For appocalypse, I'm going to go with the Stormsword's main gun, as it's basically a demolisher cannon on steroids, all the benfits of the previous weapon count for this too. As an added bonus it ignores cover. Once agin, the only downside to this weapon is its relatively short range also.

For my favorite melee weapon I'll say relic blade.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It's not a weapon per se, but I think Wind/Breath of Chaos is my favorite attack in the game. A flame template that wounds everything on a 4+ regardless of Toughness and ignores armor _and_ cover saves? Sign me up! Especially if it's a unit of Tzeentchian Flamers we're talking about... mmm.
> 
> If it has to be a physical weapon, I'd probably have to go with the thunder hammer. It's like a power fist which is probably one of my best friends as a Blood Angel player, but cooler, and more effective against those damned vehicles that give me so much trouble!


...............Wish I thought of that <____<
If you wated hammers why not the Fist of Dorn? Much harder hitting


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vanchet said:


> ...............Wish I thought of that <____<
> If you wated hammers why not the Fist of Dorn? Much harder hitting


'Cause only one model can carry the Fist? Besides, Blood Angels are cool, it just so happens that I like me some thunder hammers too. :grin:


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

Fire Prism's main gun, tiny laser goes in HUGE laser comes out, and when you combine two of them ... :grin:


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Thousand Sons bolters. It's a bolter--that kills armored targets, too. :biggrin: Definitely one of my faves.


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

mmm, the old style nemisis force sword that had a three shot bolt pistol in the hilt, very cool.
at the moment though (and I never thought I'd say this) the mortar. I have always viewd it as being a week weapon, but having seen how effective it is at harressing the enemy from cover and how decimating it can be at range in large numbers and especialy against lightly armoured troops, my opinion is revised, tough to get past.
Also the grenade launcher.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Shokk Attack Gun...

1) 2D6, large blast.

2) You name me one weapon in the Galaxy that is cooler than something that fires Snotlings through the Warp! Go on, try.


----------

